
Databases: relational vs object vs graph vs document - fgrazi
http://www.cbsolution.net/roller/ontarget/entry/databases_relational_vs_object_vs
======
jrockway
Finally, someone on the Internet that has heard of object databases.

Too bad there is that whole management consulting thing in there, and that
every _other_ word _is_ bolded.

